# iPad Mini 4... ou attendre?



## ibabar (11 Juillet 2017)

Hello tous,
J'aimerais vos avis quant au fait d'acheter ou non un iPad Mini 4 maintenant (à l'été 2017)?

Les sorties respectives: Mini 1 en octobre 2012 - Mini 2 (Retina) en octobre 2013 - Mini 3 (un 2 avec TouchID) en octobre 2014 - Mini 4 en octobre 2015.
2 ans entre le 2 et le 4 (le 3 n'étant pas vraiment une évolution)... on peut légitimement penser que le 5 pourrait poindre en octobre 2017.

_On peut aussi penser que:_
_ Apple articule maintenant sa gamme autour des Pro (10.5" et 12.9") + un accessit prix via l'iPad 2017 (9.7" qui est finalement un iPad Air 1 avec un processeur MàJ).
Si on suit ce raisonnement on peut penser que le Mini va:
__ soit downgrader (reprendre de l'épaisseur à l'instar de l'iPad 2017 par rapport à l'iPad Air 2 qu'il remplace, et avec un processeur A9, point barre) pour faire une gamme Pro de 2 appareils et une gamme grand public de 2 appareils
__ soit upgrader (A9X voire A10, écran P3 120Hz, compatibilité Pencil, éventuellement pousser les bords pour passer à 8.5" et creuser un peu l'écart avec l'iPhone Plus 5.5")
_ Apple lui réserve un pré-enterrement en ne le proposant plus qu'en 128Go (ce dont la presse se faisait l'écho), le temps pour les fans comme moi d'en acheter un dernier, le temps pour Apple d'écouler ses stocks et le temps que les 3 nouveaux iPad aient 6 mois et que l'iPad 2017 subisse une baisse de prix, réellement fatale au Mini...
De la même manière l'iPhone SE n'a pas vraiment bougé en mars dernier (à part un peu de mémoire en plus) mais il n'avait finalement que 1 an et était encore calqué sur le 6s toujours au catalogue (processeur A9 pour les 2).

_Personne ne sait ce qu'il adviendra de l'iPad Mini._
J'hésite entre:
_ Attendre (mais on peut toujours attendre encore et encore...) fin octobre 2017 (j'avoue que pour avoir manié le Pencil, je rêve d'un Pro Mini).
Mais avec l'iPhone 8 et peut-être l'Apple Watch 3, la fin d'année risque d'être pas mal embouteillée niveau nouveaux produits pour qu'Apple ne se perde pas dans une pléthore de lancements sur différents marchés.
_ Acheter un Mini 4 pas trop cher sur le refurb (339€ en 16Go wifi), histoire de voir si le Mini est toujours adapté pour moi (et de tester iOS11 sur un petit écran, la bêta publique ne devrait plus trop tarder).
J'ai ressorti mon iPad Mini 1, au tiroir depuis longtemps (depuis que je suis passé aux iPhone Plus) mais sa lenteur et son écran plus que dépassé font qu'il est totalement inexploitable, à part éventuellement en mode liseuse.
_ Acheter un Mini 4 d'occase en 64Go voire 128Go mais surtout wifi + cellulaire, l'intérêt effectivement pour moi du Mini étant sa portabilité qui fait que je pourrais l'avoir presque tout le temps dans ma besace sans trop me poser de questions (on est dans les 400/450€ de budget).
C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne veux pas de 9.7" (ou de 10.5") qui serait trop grand, trop lourd, qui me ferait hésiter à 2x avant de le prendre au quotidien avec moi, de peur de le trimballer pour rien. Et l'écart avec mon MacBook (12") n'est pas assez important pour se justifier.
_
Je pense que l'iPad Mini 4 pourrait pleinement satisfaire mes besoins actuels mais j'ai aussi peur que le processeur A8 soit vite à l'étroit et que dans 1 an je peste déjà sur ses lenteurs (j'ai une Apple TV 4 avec un processeur A8 et parfois je trouve des lags, des lenteurs dans les menus...).
_
Merci d'avance pour vos retours


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2017)

Salut

J'ai acheté un mini 4 64 GB sur le refurb il y a un mois.
Il remplace un mini de première génération.

Contrairement au premier mini, je ne ferais surement pas les mises à jour, en tout cas beaucoup, beaucoup moins rapidement.
iOS 9 sur le premier mini l'a rendu presque inutilisable.

Par contre, l'écran du mini 1 vs. l'écran du mini 4, bien que le retina soit plus agréable, ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça de revenir sur le premier mini.


----------



## ibabar (11 Juillet 2017)

Salut flotow,
Merci de ton retour 
Effectivement: le Mini 1 sous iOS 9 est totalement apathique!

Peux-tu m'éclairer sur les points suivants... merci d'avance 
_ Tu as pris un modèle 4G? Je n'en trouve pas sur le refurb, en neuf le prix est prohibitif pour un produit en fin de vie (650€) et d'occase les vendeurs ont du mal à baisser le prix...
_ Tu le trouves assez véloce ou tu sens que ça peine déjà un peu sous iOS 10? Tout dépend de ce que tu as comme iPhone? J'ai un 7 Plus donc effectivement c'est une fusée et le Mini 1 un escargot à côté
_ Tu dis que l'écran ne t'impressionne pas plus que ça? A nouveau, je compare à ce que j'ai et le 7 Plus à côté du Mini ... la différence est impressionnante! Je ne verrais pas retoucher une photo sur le Mini tant il me paraît imprécis et fade comparé à l'iPhone


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Salut flotow,
> Merci de ton retour
> Effectivement: le Mini 1 sous iOS 9 est totalement apathique!
> 
> ...



- j'ai un modele WiFi, je n'ai pas besoin du cellulaire
- très véloce par rapport au premier mini... mais surtout parfaitement réactif pour ce que j'en fait (consultation web, gestion de mon compte flickr sur une application dédié, écoute de musique, lecteur de PDF, principalement)
- je n'ai pas (plus) d'iPhone, mais un Windows Phone
- pour la fidélité des couleurs, le mini 4 est bien meilleur, mais comme je ne fais que de la consultation, ça ne me dérangeait pas. C'est appréciable d'avoir un meilleur écran cela dit, principalement pour la consultation de Flickr.


----------



## ibabar (30 Août 2017)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je viens de chercher ce soir un iPad Mini 4 (wifi + cellular) 64Go... il est neuf et m'a coûté "seulement" 410€
_Il y avait aussi une version 16Go à 260€ mais plus dispo lors de ma commande (ça m'a évité d'hésiter!)_
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/ipad-mini-4-16go-4gwifi-a-25999-euros/384585?page=27#discussed

Seul un iPad Pro Mini me ferait regretter (surtout pour le support du Pencil), mais à ce prix je pourrais toujours le revendre sans trop de perte (la plupart des iPad Mini 4 de même config que le mien, mais vieux de 1 an voire plus étaient déjà plus cher que 410€ sur leboncoincoin...)
_J'avais commandé un Adonit Pixel sur Amazon: renvoyé le lendemain... quand on a goûté au Pencil, ce Pixel paraissait être une daube à côté...
http://www.adonit.net/jot/pixel/_
Je reste plus que sceptique quant à l'avenir (tout court) de l'iPad Mini (et je ne suis pas loin de penser la même chose de l'iPhone SE) mais quand on a goûté à sa légèreté et sa maniabilité, je ne voudrais pas de 9.7''

J'essayerai de faire un feedback d'iOS 11 sur un petit écran de 7.9" (on ne trouve pas grand-chose sur le sujet)


----------

